# Misting systems



## keithrs (Dec 17, 2011)

I'm curious as to what misting systems every one uses for there terrariums? DIY or Mistking?

I was thinking of using a aquatic 6800 diagram pump with JG fittings for 1/4" line and 3/4 GPH misting nozzles.

How do these look?
Misting head


----------

